# Nothing at Buck A Rama



## one3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was just there about 2 hours ago and there is nothing there for bow hunters. I mean there are maybe 2 booths that have some archery stuff most of what is up there is clothes, hunting trip guides, calls, mounting and feed. To me it was a waste of 7 bucksop2:. 
But you can drink there.


----------



## whiz (Jul 31, 2009)

go to the one in perry on aug 15


----------



## one3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Why go to another waste of time. This really irritated me. I saw more at the Gables Area than I did at the whole show. I think I would have had a better time going across the street to McDonalds.


----------



## GRIV (Jul 31, 2009)

The buck-a-rama used to be such a big deal in years passed. What's the problem Did archery shops just opt out or did the price the booth space out of sight?


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Jul 31, 2009)

Outdoor blast.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 31, 2009)

The only thing I left with was a month supply of Grizzley W intergreen. That was worth the 8 bucks alone !


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 31, 2009)

one3 said:


> I was just there about 2 hours ago and there is nothing there for bow hunters. ...To me it was a waste of 7 bucksop2:.
> But you can drink there.



See ya at the GON Blast parking lot.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Perry Flop*



one3 said:


> I was just there about 2 hours ago and there is nothing there for bow hunters. I mean there are maybe 2 booths that have some archery stuff most of what is up there is clothes, hunting trip guides, calls, mounting and feed. To me it was a waste of 7 bucksop2:.
> But you can drink there.



IMO, ever since the so called producers of the Buck A Rama, Dissed GON the show in Atlanta and Perry has skunked.  The Perry show also used to coincide with the Buckmasters in Montgomery ,Ala.  Same goes for the TurkeyRama in Perry. Skunked. More of a Smiley's flea market theme now.
 If you want to go to a show, Make it to the GON Blast in Macon. Clean , Nice and well supported.
Atlanta = beer
Perry =NO beer,  unless you leave and cross the street to Applebee's
Macon= No beer. but lots of things to keep you busy.good food too!


----------



## one3 (Jul 31, 2009)

That was my first and only trip to the Buck. I can not compare it to any other event because I have never gone to anything else but I would hope that the GON Blast is better than that. I personally don't think I will be going to anything else. 
I think I can get anything I need from local shops around Newnan.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 31, 2009)

was solo archery not in attendance?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 31, 2009)

come to the blast


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on down to the Blast next weekend.  I can tell you enough jokes to make it worth your while.


----------



## one3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see solo there.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 31, 2009)

usually they at all the shows with archery equipment


----------



## Greehorn (Jul 31, 2009)

*Buckarama*

I'll +1 for the "Big Waste of Time." I should have gone home and slept after work...... The place was lacking vendors and where in the blank was the product...! A big city like this and all you get is a show like this...! What a bunch of posers! Why would the Blast in Macon be any different? Anyone?


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 31, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> was solo archery not in attendance?



Solo was there. I left with plenty of dip. Spent $500 bucks on ladder sticks and hang-ons and a few other odds and ends. Never been to the blast but will go next weekend if everything works out. Been to the buck-rama for nine years now and it does seem to get worse. More food and kitchen sets and less real hunting products. Why does someone want to spend $300 on a deer picture


----------



## rank bull (Aug 1, 2009)

i am goin to the buckmasters in montgomery if u bring a can food item u get  a discount for admission(goes to hunters for the hungry) they have alot more for bow hunters


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 1, 2009)

the blast will be nothing but hunting stuff  no house hold stuff if it doesnt have to do with hunting it wont be there.  i made sure to change my work schedule to attend


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 1, 2009)

one3 said:


> I was just there about 2 hours ago and there is nothing there for bow hunters. I mean there are maybe 2 booths that have some archery stuff most of what is up there is clothes, hunting trip guides, calls, mounting and feed. To me it was a waste of 7 bucksop2:.
> But you can drink there.



yep, but atleast oduma has not outlawed these hunting shows yet


----------



## btanner (Aug 1, 2009)

solo was there and some other venders were ther,picked up some limb savers 10 dollers and some easton camo FMJ for 8.50 dollers a shaft


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Find me a hunting show better and i will go all the rest are no better ..


----------



## Kill'm Grill'm (Aug 1, 2009)

*Solo Archery*



Gaswamp said:


> was solo archery not in attendance?



They were there sporting an awesome Blue F-650 totally tricked out.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 2, 2009)

one3 said:


> I was just there about 2 hours ago and there is nothing there for bow hunters. I mean there are maybe 2 booths that have some archery stuff most of what is up there is clothes, hunting trip guides, calls, mounting and feed. To me it was a waste of 7 bucksop2:.
> But you can drink there.



Budweiser even pulled the Draft beer-- it was all CANNED beer--


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Where is the Blast?


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 2, 2009)

I hadn't cared for buck a rama for years jmo


----------



## MLOVETT (Aug 3, 2009)

We have been going for the last ten years or so and every year it has gotten a little worse.  Decided not to go back after last year.  Its a shame because it could be a great show.  I hear the gon blast is where it's at.  Would like to go but no dough to spend!  Lets us know how that one is this year!


----------

